# German / Swiss Winter Meet



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Well, I was actually joking when I mentioned this in another thread, but I guess now would be a good time to post if you are interested. 

Suggestions on where (Swizterland / Southern Germany - Black Forest?) and when welcome. Would be happy to look into some possibilities, and perhaps plot some routes with some help...

Pete


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Ha caught you out Pete, better be a little more careful with your jokes in future ;D !!! Sorry - Swizerland or South Germany are both nice and easy - South Germany is my preference - sound out who would be interested - I'm in and reckon it would be good if we can get a little group together!!!

May come to nothing - hope not

Regards

Jon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We'll be skiing for ~2 weeks, most likely 8th to 22nd January, near Kirchberg/Aschau in Austria, staying in "our" farm house again. We'll be sharing slopes with the KitzbÃ¼hel lot, but not prices ;D
Can't wait for January to arrive!!!!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I reckon I could make southern Germany / Black Forest for a little meet, or so. ;D

I do have to specify that I can't ski and would therefore not be available for that kind of thing. Well, actually I do ski, but really not very well. :'(


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

P.S. I might be able to get a couple of TTs from [email protected] to come along.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

P.P.S Could this be the first meeting of the International Wing of the UK TT Forum?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

P.P.P.S Alright, Alright, I'll stop trying to bump up my posting in this manner!!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Haha! Â ;D

Well, I can ski, but no expert, but I don't think skiiing would be a part of it...

My fav meet was the French one (Bonjour Franck, if you're reading) where we met during the day, drove a way to a hotel for evening meal and drinkies, and then spent the next 2 days driving and taking in views, whilst leaving a lingering smell of rubber and tyre marks! ;D

Pete


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> 2 days driving and taking in views, whilst leaving a lingering smell of rubber and tyre marks! ;D
> 
> Pete


Sounds like I will have to leave the wife at home then :-*

Otherwise it will be slow down, you're driving too fast.....don't drive so fast....Do you have to do that...Etc....etc....

You get the picture.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> My fav meet was the French one (Bonjour Franck, if you're reading) where we met during the day, drove a way to a hotel for evening meal and drinkies, and then spent the next 2 days driving and taking in views, whilst leaving a lingering smell of rubber and tyre marks! ;D
> 
> Pete


Bonjour Pete et merci ! Â ;D

Our next annual TT meeting should take place somewhere really easy for the UK and German TT owners to come (I've got to keep the exact place secret actually).

If you add the trip to GyÃ¶r in Hungary,that should go through Deutschland, there will be several opportunities next year to meet each other, and that's good news ! Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yup, sounds like there is no none TT week(end) left next year :

That reminds me, the Hungariens must have gone into hibernation: I better wake them up 8)

Frank: many thanks for the super CD :-* absolutely brilliant!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Suggestions on where (Swizterland / Southern Germany - Black Forest?)


Just talked ski hols tonight: we'll be somewhere near the Black Forest (Karlsruhe) on the way to and from resort to stay with friends.
Will an A6 be welcome : with ski box on the roof


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

If you have 4x4 then you can pull me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

quattro drive (A6 2.7T, quattro) plus winter tyres.
This goes everywhere Â ;D ;D

Consider yourself pulled, Jon


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Whoooo - First time for a while that been said to me - how do you like your eggs in the morning then Â :-*

Jon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ROFL ;D 3 brazil nuts, 3 apricots, hadfull of raisins and a glass of fruit juice, please Â 
oh: and 2 dates, please!!


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Okay so it is sounding like South Germany, now all we need to do is say when - this will be interesting ;D

Jon


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Please don't say the end of Feb, as I will be soaking up the sun in Egypt with my wife for our 10th wedding anniversary then.

BTW, didn't see a single TT in Egypt the last time I was there :


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

> Please don't say the end of Feb, as I will be soaking up the sun in Egypt with my wife for our 10th wedding anniversary then.
> 
> BTW, didn't see a single TT in Egypt the last time I was there Â : Â


Cool Egypt end of Feb it is then - cheers for the idea Stuart - can you make sure we all have rooms - sure we'll all be quite happy to share with you and the wife, it'll be a wedding anniversary to remember Â ;D

Well end of Jan as A3DFU is around there then is good with me but fairly flexible so someone suggest a couple of dates Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm going to book the ski hols tomorrow for the 8th till 21st/22nd January.

So +/- 1 day either end for the A6 and 3 skiers 8)



> Cool Egypt end of Feb it is then - cheers for the idea Stuart - can you make sure we all have rooms


Sounds like a good [smiley=idea.gif] first skiing then scuba diving ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. Ski hols are booked, leaving resort on 21st Jan morning'ish. So we'll be Black Forest area late afternoon/evening of the 21st.

Ahhhhhhhh, I hope we'll have *loads* of snow Â ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Has this idea died Â 

Here is my mob in case this should still be on: -
+44 7711 609 624

We'll be in the Alps between the 8th and 20th/21st January, travelling back on the 22nd from Calais.

;D ;D the snow has arrived ;D ;D
Fitting winter tyres next week: almost ready 8)
Slopes, here we come 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I met the winter ;D
Did anyone else :


----------

